# how to get past second sand bar from beach cast



## snapperwapper (Apr 16, 2009)

I have surf fished several years but wondering what set up you need to cast from the beach out past the second sand bar to get into the nicer size fish ie rod, line, weight, etc.

Any help is much appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw your question and thought I would let you know what I did. I set up a 12 foot surf rod and found a reel that would hold the line that it would take to get that kind of distance. I purchased a Jarvis Walker 8500, it holds over a 1/4 mile of 20 pound stren. I tried it twice last year with no fish results but will try again soon. What I did was tie a king leader rig on, and about 2 feet up from the swivel I tied on a large (cheep) balloon. I waitedfor one of those spring days when there was a good north wind blowing, put a cigar minnow on and cast it out as far as I could, then slowly fed line out as the wind caught the baloon and took it past the second bar..... It actually worked, but I didn get anything, though I know it works. I'm sure that there is some other way to do it, this one just happens to work for me... Good luck to you, andif I do happen to land one (king, spanish, cobe, or whatever) I will post it and let everybody know... Tight lines, T


----------



## snapperwapper (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you boatjob1. What I am realizing is that I need a longer rod, larger reel, better line. Do you use a pyramind weight on the setup you mention with the balloon and cigar minnow? I saw one post from galveston of shark fishing where it looked like they were using senator down reels. They must be kayaking out and back.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I use a pair of Sealine X30SHAs with matching 12 ft. Sealine rods. I can throw a country mile with them but I am more accustomed to conventional reels. I only use my spinning setups in a strong wind. I also use Sputnik sinkers which for some reason I can throw farther than the pyramids. They hold much better also. 



Here are two forums where all they talk about is distance casting.



http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/forumdisplay.php?f=184

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11



Also, Youtube has tons of videos on the subject. The bottom line is that it takes a lot of practice and equipment that you are comfortable with.



Chris


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I swapped to braid and it made all the difference in the world for my distance casting. That and a 12+ foot rod with big eyes. Anyway you can cut down on friction helps. Also I sometimes wear waders to get out to the first bar and cast from there if the weather and water is cold. I haven't noticed any difference in weight shape for distance but the sputnic does hold better in rough seas.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a 11 foot Estuary and a 13 foot SURF AFAW rods for casting and bait. I do have several other rods that will cast to the bar. They have been wrapped both conventional and spinning for evaluations that worked well. 



I have a 15 foot spinner that I use with a sputnik to slide baits down the line. You can cast a 5 oz sputink then slide heavy baits. I call it 'Slurf Fishing' With a 5 foot spike and the 15 foot rod, I have 20 feet of vertical clearance. When a fish hits, the line from my 7-9 foot fighting rod fights the fish. C2


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

All good suggestions to your question, and your question to me about a weight, no I do not use one. The weight of the cig and the bulk of that balloon are all I need to get far enoughwitha good drift South from a wind out of the North... The trick for me is catching those winds just right.. There is still a window of opportunity for a little while longer but once summer is hear, that's about all until next year........... Some of these other suggestions might be better for this year round........... Good luck... T


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

they make kites that work if you can catch the right wind


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have experienced both kite and balloon fishing but prefer to cast. Both are excellent methods but depend upon the wind too much.



I use a clipdown rig with a bait.



Long range casting is a combination of equipment. technique and practice. The equipment which you describe seems to be OK, but I don't know your technique or experience. JMHO C2


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I usually hold my breath and walk south.:letsdrink


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

just wade out find a spot where the beach washes way out and just walk out as far as you can and cast or ive seen a guy that goes out there and takes a ladder and sits on top of it he will show up soon but he can get way out good luck


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

I use a Kayak when I want to get baits out real far. It work well and consistently.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

So, does this work? What do you catch? Do you think you catch more or larger fish going that far out?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Nitzey (4/21/2009)*So, does this work? What do you catch? Do you think you catch more or larger fish going that far out?




Fish size doesn't necessarily correlate to depth. I have seen(and caught) cobia swimming inside the first bar. I keep a cobia rod handy just for that purpose.



You cast out with rods and baits at varying distance and bait and the one that has consistent hits is the usual distance for all.



I usually have one smaller rig with a jig which I use to cast between bites. You can often determine fish location. JMHO C2


----------

